# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Lets see your periscopers

## Kinra

My girl Lily loves to periscope.

My new favorite picture of her:


Some older ones:




Now lets see yours!  :Very Happy:

----------

_adamsky27_ (10-30-2011),arya (03-31-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_loonunit_ (11-22-2011),mikel81 (03-30-2012),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_the_rotten1_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## adamsky27

Here's my bee. I got her at a local show from a fellow bp.net member.  :Smile: 

Periscope


Full body shot

----------

arya (03-31-2012),bigSAK (09-24-2015),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_King's Royal Pythons_ (10-30-2011),_KingPythons_ (10-30-2011),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_the_rotten1_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## KingPythons

I honestly think she's nosey

----------

_adamsky27_ (10-30-2011),_alan12013_ (08-16-2014),arya (03-31-2012),Bamboozle146 (04-10-2018),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## Virus

Nice pictures everyone.

KingP. you're making me want some axanthics even more.

----------

_KingPythons_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## Lolo76

I love when they periscope... it's so darned cute!!  :Very Happy:  Here are a few of my favorites:



In my hand, nonetheless!






I think Nerissa wins for the best periscope, though...

----------

arya (04-01-2012),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Capray_ (01-30-2013),_CatandDiallo_ (10-31-2011),evan385 (10-30-2011),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_jsmorphs2_ (11-26-2011),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011),nimblykimbly (01-30-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_ReptilesK2_ (11-01-2011),Retroz (12-01-2013),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Reznor

Reznor does it all the time! Lol

----------

arya (04-01-2012),C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## ball python 22

i have only seen my adult male normal do it once and that was feeding day for my two snakes

----------


## lasweetswan



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## BFT12890

Just a little one ;]

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011)

----------


## BFT12890

Great looking snake! what morph is that??


[/QUOTE]

Great overall picture! the angle and colors and all are really nice. The main subject doesnt hurt anything either ;] haha

----------

arya (03-31-2012),C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## lasweetswan

> Great overall picture! the angle and colors and all are really nice. The main subject doesnt hurt anything either ;] haha


Thank you  :Smile:  That's Meatball, from when I first got him.

----------


## King's Royal Pythons

> Here's my bee. I got her at a local show from a fellow bp.net member. 
> 
> Periscope
> 
> 
> Full body shot


WOW!! What a pretty bee!!  :Very Happy: 
She really looks good!
I wonder which fellow bp.net member?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Good Job:

----------

_adamsky27_ (10-30-2011),C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## h&tmaster

oh how cool! we just adopted our 1st snake, a BP about a week ago and he likes to do this when hes riding on our shoulders and when you put him back in his tank. will try to get some pics to post. didnt know there was a term for it. lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Yaqcubper

This is my Normal Caramel. She kept advancing towards my husband while periscoping it was hilarious.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),evan385 (10-30-2011),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011),PassionFruitReptiles (05-20-2015),snakesRkewl (10-30-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Up periscope  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),evan385 (10-30-2011),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (10-30-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## AK907

Our biggest female loves to periscope, however I never have a camera handy when she does it. She is locked with our spider male right now, so pics will have to wait.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Lolo76

> Great looking snake! what morph is that??


Thanks! She's a Mojave, who I produced last year (2010). That was a cell phone pic, so the colors were a bit off... it's the same girl in pics 1 & 2, if you want an idea of how she really looks. She just LOVES to periscope!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mommanessy247

:ROFL: 
look at all the little "cobras". wow. i want my girl to do that! she only really consistantly does it when she's swallowing a meal & sometimes when i am trying to put her back into her cage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## RetiredJedi

I love it when they do that!!!!!!

----------


## Rawbbeh

I know I'm cheating...I caught my little girl in the process of eating dinner...

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (10-31-2011),snakesRkewl (11-22-2011)

----------


## Jonzin4BallPythons

Here are a couple of my girls .....

1st up my '09 female rescue Isis ...




And my '11 female hatchling Hestia ....




Cheers,

John

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (10-31-2011)

----------


## BFT12890

> Thanks! She's a Mojave, who I produced last year (2010). That was a cell phone pic, so the colors were a bit off... it's the same girl in pics 1 & 2, if you want an idea of how she really looks. She just LOVES to periscope!


Thanks! that must be why I liked her so much haha, i love Mojave, Butter, and lessers. I deffinetly will be looking into one of the three for my next BP.

----------


## scc_583

My pastel boy outside

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## scc_583

Better pic

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (11-01-2011)

----------


## Lolo76

Still too small, scc...  :Sad: 

Are you using Photobucket?

----------


## Lolo76

> Thanks! that must be why I liked her so much haha, i love Mojave, Butter, and lessers. I deffinetly will be looking into one of the three for my next BP.


Yes, those are all GREAT morphs for your collection! I have a Lesser & 4 Mojaves right now (planning to sell one or two of the baby mojos), and would eventually like to get a Butter. There are just SO many cool combos to make with them, not to mention they're awesome all by themselves.  :Smile:

----------


## heathers*bps

They look like little cobra wanna-be's  :Very Happy:

----------


## heathers*bps

They look like little cobra wanna-be's  :Very Happy:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (11-01-2011)

----------


## djann



----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-01-2011),_Kinra_ (11-01-2011)

----------


## BFT12890

> Yes, those are all GREAT morphs for your collection! I have a Lesser & 4 Mojaves right now (planning to sell one or two of the baby mojos), and would eventually like to get a Butter. There are just SO many cool combos to make with them, not to mention they're awesome all by themselves.


EXACTLY! looking at your sig you seem to have some awesome balls. Im going to a show saturday to price out the various morphs as well as enchis, and fires. its so addicting!!! :Razz:

----------


## Lolo76

> EXACTLY! looking at your sig you seem to have some awesome balls.


Okay, that HAS to go on the "taken out of context" thread... LMAO.  :sploosh: 

But thanks for the compliment on my collection.  :Wink: 




> Im going to a show saturday to price out the various morphs as well as enchis, and fires. its so addicting!!!


Yes, it most certainly is! Never imagined I'd have 30+ snakes, let alone after only a few years of collecting them... beware, it grabs hold fast & expensively.

----------

PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## BFT12890

> Okay, that HAS to go on the "taken out of context" thread... LMAO.


hahahahahahah  I read it as i was typing it and figured somebody may get a kick out of it so i left it  :Razz: 




> But thanks for the compliment on my collection. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it most certainly is! Never imagined I'd have 30+ snakes, let alone after only a few years of collecting them... beware, it grabs hold fast & expensively.


No problem! and I can already see that happening, Ive had my BP for about a month and am already planning a rack system to get more, and eventually get into breeding in a couple of years  :Very Happy:

----------


## mattchibi

> No problem! and I can already see that happening, Ive had my BP for about a month and am already planning a rack system to get more, and eventually get into breeding in a couple of years


This describes me perfectly as well.  I did a rough figure for the budget year to year though for just breeding four bps, and the $$$ I will have to spend is mind-blowing.  That being said, Im crawling out of my pants because Im so excited.

Here's an old pic of my girl, she does it fairly often, I just havent taken pictures of her in a while

----------

_Kinra_ (11-02-2011)

----------


## BFT12890

> This describes me perfectly as well.  I did a rough figure for the budget year to year though for just breeding four bps, and the $$$ I will have to spend is mind-blowing.  That being said, Im crawling out of my pants because Im so excited.


If you dont mind me asking, roughly what kind of figures have you come up with? and how big of a rack system you allowing for?

And heres another pic :]

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (11-02-2011)

----------


## babyknees

Once I decide to grab my camera they always decide to stop periscoping.

----------

_Kinra_ (11-04-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

If only my camera had batteries right now... but when I think about it, my balls don't pariscope all that often lol

----------


## Lolo76

Here's one of my new hatchlings, doing a baby periscope... awwwww.  :Smile:

----------

arya (04-01-2012),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (11-04-2011)

----------


## aboutsnakes

haha nice post!

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Hope this counts ^_^

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (11-06-2011)

----------


## rojarr2003

Our Cinny male from behind. 



and from the side.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (11-18-2011)

----------


## Willow88

Little enchi lesser guy hehe

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),CherryPython (03-31-2012),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),FluppleWott (09-21-2015),_Kinra_ (11-22-2011),_loonunit_ (11-22-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_ReptilesK2_ (11-29-2011)

----------


## loonunit

Noodle and her boyfriend Winston on their first night out:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),FluppleWott (09-21-2015),_Kinra_ (11-22-2011)

----------


## loonunit

This is the most adorable thread ever. Thank you!

----------


## snakesRkewl

Mini periscopes, lol



Full fledged periscopes

----------

_Kinra_ (11-22-2011)

----------


## Rogue628

I LOVE this thread! Moar please!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Hee! This is one of my favorite things

Here's Nova the day she came out of the mail

----------

_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),_jbean7916_ (03-31-2012),_Kinra_ (11-22-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),snakesRkewl (11-26-2011),sopa (05-02-2014),Xtina (12-01-2013)

----------


## slackerz

Old photo of my female pastel,Jojo..before she gave me 2 clutch of eggs..taken by my friend,shakyhand.

----------

_Kinra_ (11-23-2011)

----------


## cmack91

so, this isnt a very great picture at all because there was no way for me to turn on a light without him running off, but its pretty exciting for me because its litterally the ONLY one i have EVER gotten on camera the entire time ive owned him, so here it is:

----------

_Kinra_ (11-26-2011),snakesRkewl (11-26-2011)

----------


## AK907

> Old photo of my female pastel,Jojo..before she gave me 2 clutch of eggs..taken by my friend,shakyhand.


She is HOT!!!  :Good Job:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_slackerz_ (11-26-2011)

----------


## slackerz

> She is HOT!!!


Thanks..she always give me weird looking babies..

----------


## zeion97

Our love to periscope, the problem though is they fear our Camera, whenever we pull it put they ball up! But I did get a picture of our little normal girl doing a small one this morning.  :Smile: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Kinra_ (11-26-2011)

----------


## Anatopism

Enchi periscoping =) 


Not a BP, but she's kinda periscoping...very angrily....

----------

_Kinra_ (11-26-2011)

----------


## satomi325

This new albino boy surprised me during his first day here w/ a periscope!

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),_Kinra_ (11-29-2011),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_ReptilesK2_ (11-29-2011),_sissysnakes_ (04-16-2012)

----------


## slackerz

wow,nice enchi and albino periscoping..
last night my wife took this picture..lol

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (11-29-2011),snakesRkewl (12-02-2011)

----------


## heyitssupergirl

she's scopin' something...

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (12-02-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

That is so cute! I don't really have any pictures like that  :Sad:

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I just love this and now I have more pics to share  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (12-10-2011)

----------


## Tarawr88

I love when my snakes periscope! I have a few, albeit old, pics of Ukki doing them, and have to admit... the first time I saw him do it, I had a fit going, "AWWWW"





I think the latter is my favorite, as I know he was just periscoping on the bed and it happened that my leg made a great pillow, but he did it at a time that I was an emotional wreck (Gram died) and it made me feel like he cared. Oddly, she was the one who bought him FOR me just shortly before she passed.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (12-10-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

> 


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

*Love* this shot!!  :Aww:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

> *Love* this shot!!


Thank you  :Smile:  he stayed perfectly still for me like that even after I got up off the couch and grabbed the camera! I was so ecstatic!

----------


## MrLang

> 


Wandered to this thread and had to revive it from the dead because this picture is incredible.

Agreed this is one of the cutest things they do... 

When he was a young warthog:


Crouching Python Hidden Scope:

----------

_Kinra_ (03-30-2012)

----------


## Trochu

> 


Interesting breeding program... :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Kinra

> Interesting breeding program...


It gets the job done.   :Razz:

----------

_Flikky_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

Blair  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),_Kinra_ (03-30-2012)

----------


## angllady2

Sometimes it amazes me how _high_ they can go!

I only have one persicoping pic, from Mardi Gras a few years back:

 

Toki says, "Thow me something mister!"

Gale

----------

_Kinra_ (03-31-2012)

----------


## CherryPython

Oh gosh I love this thread xD I wish I'd got a picture of Pringle periscoping in the shop when I paid his deposit. Watched me walk right out of the shop and I felt seriously bad  :Very Happy:  These pictures are all smashing! XD

----------


## Lolo76

A few recent periscoping pics...



Don't worry, the cat is old - and a completely useless hunter.  :Wink: 


This one cracked me up... not only because of the snake book, but he also held the periscope for like 15 minutes. He _really_ likes that show, LOL.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),eclipse3 (08-16-2014),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),_Kinra_ (03-31-2012)

----------


## snakemomma77

this is paisley.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (04-01-2012),_Lolo76_ (03-31-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

> It gets the job done.


Man I have been seriously over thinking the breeding thing lol  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## MrLang

> 


I want a poster of this on my wall.

So angry...
So fluffy...

----------

eclipse3 (08-16-2014),nimblykimbly (01-30-2013),Nitewolfie (06-03-2016)

----------


## CherryPython

> I want a poster of this on my wall.
> 
> So angry...
> So fluffy...


x2 want want poster of angreh cat and perisnake.

----------

lizzy_troy (05-19-2015)

----------


## Lolo76

> I want a poster of this on my wall.
> 
> So angry...
> So fluffy...





> x2 want want poster of angreh cat and perisnake.


LOLOL... and that's not just a facial expression, in this case! He truly is "angreh kitty" 99% of the time, and my nickname for him is The Devil.  :Embarassed:

----------


## chasingtime

this snake is amazing and by far the cutest ever!!!

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

I LOVE this thread. I think I have one pic of my normal girl periscoping...I'll have to see if I can dig it out.  :Wink:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Periscoping with a purpose  :Razz:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),CherryPython (04-01-2012),_Kinra_ (04-01-2012)

----------


## serpent fan



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (04-01-2012)

----------


## Lolo76

> this snake is amazing and by far the cutest ever!!!


Which snake?  :Wink:

----------


## serpent fan

> Blair


Gettn crunk on hand sanitizer, real classy.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),eclipse3 (08-16-2014)

----------


## Maixx



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (04-01-2012)

----------


## MrLang

> Gettn crunk on hand sanitizer, real classy....


I was thinking more: "You better sanitize before you touch me... I don't want any of your Humanella."

----------

eclipse3 (08-16-2014),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## kylesreptiles

Here is one of my normal females periscoping in her cage!

----------

_Kinra_ (04-03-2012)

----------


## chasingtime

> Which snake?


this group here: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1687153

oh its yours. lol

----------


## Lolo76

> this group here: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1687153
> 
> oh its yours. lol


LOL, I swear I didn't know that! I think ALL of the snakes here are adorable, but my girls (in those photos it's Juliet, Ophelia & Nerissa) say thank you for the compliment.  :Wink:

----------


## chasingtime

> LOL, I swear I didn't know that! I think ALL of the snakes here are adorable, but my girls (in those photos it's Juliet, Ophelia & Nerissa) say thank you for the compliment.


there is no way you could have known and i genuinely loved the coincidence...

----------


## Akira

I was cleaning her tub so I set her on the bed for a moment and ended up watching her do this for about 15 minutes. She didn't move at all till I sat beside her. So cute  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013),_Lolo76_ (04-24-2012)

----------


## Inarikins

Here's just a little one! 



She's unfortunately not in focus because she only did this for like three seconds and it's the only half-decent shot I got of her doing it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013),_Lolo76_ (04-24-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

I adore this thread. Your snakes are all so cute! Gotta teach mine to periscope.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sissysnakes

:Razz:  :Razz: 


> A few recent periscoping pics...
> Don't worry, the cat is old - and a completely useless hunter.


hahaha that is a very disapproving cat you got there lol  :Razz:

----------

_Lolo76_ (04-24-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),eclipse3 (08-16-2014),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Tfpets

Took this one at the San Jose herp expo over the weekend. This was a customer holding the albino. She stayed like that for about 15 minutes while we were all talking! She went home with her!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),snakesRkewl (07-26-2012)

----------


## Lolo76

> Took this one at the San Jose herp expo over the weekend. This was a customer holding the albino. She stayed like that for about 15 minutes while we were all talking! She went home with her!


Awww, that's so sweet... I think periscoping in your hand implies a mellow temperament, since they're more focused on the surroundings than on you. Just a random thought! Btw, I was at the San Jose show - didn't buy anything, though, aside from a $7 digital thermometer.

----------


## Lolo76

More shots of my Mojave yearling, Iris... I think she's my favorite periscoper.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Flikky_ (01-17-2013),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Capray

LOL! look at all these little cobra bps!! eeeee! 
I am yet to see indy do hat, but she spends alot of time standing up/balancing on the tip of her tail :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## satomi325

> Took this one at the San Jose herp expo over the weekend. This was a customer holding the albino. She stayed like that for about 15 minutes while we were all talking! She went home with her!


I was standing on their left when the little guy did that. Haha. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I wasn't able to capture my female pastel's epic periscope last night, but it made me think of this thread.

Anyone have pics to bring it back to life?  :Please:

----------

_Kinra_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## carlson

not a ball but my carpet reaching for the door haha almost there

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Not the best picture, but great periscope... :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013),_Valentine Pirate_ (01-17-2013)

----------


## Kinra

> I wasn't able to capture my female pastel's epic periscope last night, but it made me think of this thread.
> 
> Anyone have pics to bring it back to life?


I'm glad to see this thread come back to life.  It's so much fun when they periscope.   :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

Not a big one, but a cute picture.  They were watching tv...



Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Gerardo_ (01-30-2013),_Kinra_ (01-17-2013),Xtina (12-01-2013)

----------


## tsjoe2

Agreed

bad ass Baked sg3 http://dragcave.net/image/PQXh1.gif please click an view the egg http://dragcave.net/image/uUS85.gif

----------


## Fidget

Dulcinea, scoping out the house from the table on the deck  :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (01-18-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (07-02-2015)

----------


## anwhit

Oh man this is possibly the best thread.

Here's my little girl.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Kinra_ (01-18-2013)

----------


## PyramidPythons

Here's Anubis when he was a wee tiny thing.   :Smile: 




And one of him...not so tiny.   :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),_Kinra_ (01-18-2013)

----------


## MisterKyte

Not the best picture but I had to run downstairs to grab my camera before he retreated by to the hide.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),snakesRkewl (01-18-2013)

----------


## nimblykimbly

> I want a poster of this on my wall.
> 
> So angry...
> So fluffy...



LOL!!! This just cracked me right up! And agreed, this is one great pic  :Razz:

----------


## nimblykimbly

[QUOTE=snakesRkewl;1880078]

Could a snake possibly look any more comically cheerful as this snake?? hahaha, I love this pic!  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),eclipse3 (08-16-2014),Poilkjmnb20 (05-16-2014),_stoaob3_ (05-01-2014),Xtina (12-01-2013)

----------


## Gerardo

Might as well put it here now that i know there is a thread for it.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),nimblykimbly (01-30-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (07-02-2015)

----------


## mdfreak2

My fire male checking things out

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## nimblykimbly

Now I need to get periscoping pics  :Smile:

----------


## MrLang

BUMP! good stuff for a Friday.

----------


## Ball Clan

As requested, here is Xavier  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),lizzy_troy (05-19-2015)

----------


## M&NSnakeDen

This is Jenny  :Razz: 




This is Jenny again!




This is Alan!  :Very Happy:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013)

----------


## snakesRkewl



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),DooLittle (09-14-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (09-14-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),DooLittle (11-03-2013),snakesRkewl (09-14-2013)

----------


## Ball Clan

> 


That's a huge bee  :Wink:  
Pretty!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-02-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## bcr229

Our two baby garter snakes:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## Shey

Tiny snake, tiny periscope - also my first.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Achilles.10.7

During his shed

Sent from my LG-MS695 using Tapatalk 2

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## brettfong



----------


## wendhend

Here's a new photo of one of my lesser genetic stripes doing the periscope thing and checking things out. Going outside always seems to make them do this!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013),_BumbleB_ (02-02-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),cassidyy327 (11-30-2013),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_stoaob3_ (12-02-2013),Urban Witch (09-29-2015),Xtina (12-01-2013)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Here's a new photo of one of my lesser genetic stripes doing the periscope thing and checking things out. Going outside always seems to make them do this!


Omg this is soooo freaking cute!! He/she's face is like "hey, look at me, I'm in a wagon!" Lol so adorable and gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (11-07-2013),_wendhend_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## wendhend

> Omg this is soooo freaking cute!! He/she's face is like "hey, look at me, I'm in a wagon!" Lol so adorable and gorgeous. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think he was actually really enjoying the photo shoot and being outside!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Almost tagged in the face by this beautiful pastel vanilla girl


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## smalltimeballz

Not a ball, but my first periscope:



Then he decided to have a look at me:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-01-2013),_Pyrate81_ (11-30-2013)

----------


## cassidyy327

so I know by now this picture is pretty much all over bp.bet because I keep posting it, but I love showing him off!! 



and I think this counts!! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Xtina

> Here's a new photo of one of my lesser genetic stripes doing the periscope thing and checking things out. Going outside always seems to make them do this!


This is my absolute favorite!  Wheeeee!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-01-2013)

----------


## dtannous30

My Butter girl always does it lol here she goes !!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-01-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## stoaob3

Most recent of the tons I have over the years 

Sent from my ADR6410LRA using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-03-2013),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

> Almost tagged in the face by this beautiful pastel vanilla girl
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I know the feeling. The little guy in my pix attacked the camera after the pix was taken. Think the flash scared him

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## spazhime

It's only slight, but he's still cute!

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## CrystalRose

My normal girl Ella.



My lesser girl Bitsy. She's about 3 times this size now.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Got a good one this time!!

----------


## Garnet

I know it's out of focus but I think it's still cute.  My little normal boy, Skull, had his second shed with us.  He managed to shed everywhere *but* his head.  So we were having him slither through some warm, moist towels tonight.  He came out of the last one periscoping.   :Smile:

----------

cassidyy327 (12-19-2013),_Pyrate81_ (12-19-2013),_stoaob3_ (05-01-2014)

----------


## TurkeyPython

> Not a ball, but my first periscope:
> 
> 
> 
> Then he decided to have a look at me:


WOAH! Is that a Copperhead?! Cool!

----------


## Ball Clan

I believe it is.  :Smile:

----------


## monty_python9

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## smalltimeballz

> WOAH! Is that a Copperhead?! Cool!


Yes, he is.  

Now to revive the zombie thread with a sidewinder!



This guy watches tv lol

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (01-01-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Greengirl

[IMG][/IMG]

Here are Bugo, the swimming bumble bee, and his fiance Freya enjoying the outside so much they had to sit and look around. Freya is periscoping too but you can't tell very well from this angle. 

And yes, Bugo is a Bee and not a spider. He just really browned out. :Razz:

----------


## Greengirl

Here is Freya's periscope.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-16-2014),_gameonpython_ (01-01-2015),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Morris Reese

Periscoping from the safety of her home!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_MonkeyShuttle_ (05-16-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Here is Freya's periscope.
> [IMG][/IMG]


Man this girl is gorgeous! So bright she's glowing! I needz my shadez! 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Greengirl (05-16-2014)

----------


## Alexiel03

i have many pics of my snakes periscoping, here is Liliana my female 2012 mojave and Diesel my 2013 male Butter Pastel





not bps but here are some of my other periscopers lol 
heres a mini periscope from my water snake lol



my retic, Reaper (no longer have him)



and my burm, Pandora

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014),_Rob_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Greengirl

> and my burm, Pandora


That is a huge snake! Must be a lot of fun to play with.

----------


## Alexiel03

> That is a huge snake! Must be a lot of fun to play with.


lol yeah shes pretty fun, always on the go too. shes 11 foot long and about 50 pounds  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bo.



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Tat2Guy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## stoaob3

> 



What is it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Bo.

That is a ball python.

----------


## AJs Snake House

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Greengirl

My bumblebee Bugo held his head higher than ever before in his attempt to periscope and look around. I thought this was impressive.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_alan12013_ (08-16-2014),_AlexisFitzy_ (08-11-2014),_stoaob3_ (08-11-2014)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Fin and Garfield.




 

 

 Fin tagged my phone after the flash went off in the pix of fin in my Palm. Lol

----------

_alan12013_ (08-16-2014),C.Marie (06-01-2017),PeterPieBaldPython (02-18-2015)

----------


## Serina Strychnine

Prometheus proudly periscopes.

And totally ignores his food, as usual.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Lolo76_ (08-16-2014)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

> Prometheus proudly periscopes.
> 
> And totally ignores his food, as usual.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


He's like quit staring at me... I got this. Lol. good looking little guy by the way.

----------

_alan12013_ (08-16-2014)

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

> My girl Lily loves to periscope.
> 
> My new favorite picture of her:
> 
> 
> Some older ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your snakes is smiling in the second pix. lol

----------

_alan12013_ (08-16-2014)

----------


## Dakonic

Silas being terribly adorable

----------

_Lolo76_ (08-16-2014)

----------


## eclipse3

Medusa seeing what's up

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Lolo76_ (08-16-2014),_se7en_ (01-24-2015)

----------


## Lolo76

I was just thinking about this thread recently... it's one of my favorites, as periscoping is the cutest thing ever! Here's one of my little gals, Bobbi, doing hers:

Sorry about the poor quality, it's a phone pic!

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Jenova looking down the hall


Sid being Sid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Pyrate81_ (01-01-2015),_se7en_ (01-24-2015)

----------


## stoaob3

Here's a more recent one lol....love when this thread pops up.  Classic

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (01-01-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## gameonpython

Not the best of pics, but Marshall does this all the time! It's so cute! This is him at the pet store.

And at his home. He likes to periscope my face while poking and licking me lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (01-01-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Pyrate81_ (01-01-2015)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## salt

My champagne Leona.

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (01-01-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_gameonpython_ (01-01-2015),goddessbaby (01-16-2015),_se7en_ (01-24-2015),stephy.lang07 (08-01-2015)

----------


## gameonpython

> My champagne Leona.


That is such a cute snake


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## aLittleLessButter

This is the brother to one of my girls. Both are super active and like to be out, wandering the house. Both periscope but this guy can get more then half his body off the ground
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## SRMD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## se7en



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-14-2015)

----------


## myztic24



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-15-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Jwkempo

up periscope!

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (01-19-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017),goddessbaby (01-16-2015)

----------


## se7en



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

My beautiful 7' Snow Boa  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## se7en

not sure if this counts

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## se7en



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## rlditmars

Here is a pic of my 0.1 Pastave. I love this photo because in addition to her periscoping, it looks like a brontosaurus shadow behind her.

[IMG][/IMG]

Thanks for looking.

----------

_se7en_ (02-12-2015),stephy.lang07 (08-01-2015)

----------


## PeterPieBaldPython



----------

_BWB_ (02-18-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (02-18-2015)

----------


## Reinz

Periscope with extra air.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (02-18-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

> Periscope with extra air.


That's nifty

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-18-2015),_se7en_ (02-18-2015)

----------


## Reinz

> That's nifty


You can't tell by the pic, but the attic door is cracked open about 1/2 inch.  That's what she's reaching for.

----------

Atrox (02-18-2015)

----------


## Atrox

> Periscope with extra air.


Extreme snake bodybuilding.

----------


## anicatgirl

> Extreme snake bodybuilding.


Don't you know man? Snakes liiift

----------


## thegamejr

My two periscopers. Mojave that was helping me wrap presents for christmas and yellow belly girl. She is a big periscoper just never have my camera ready ha

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## se7en



----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_rlditmars_ (03-06-2015)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

When my retic does this he is over 3 foot off the ground

----------


## SCWood

1.2 Normal
1.2 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## LivingwithBalls

Just a few...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## anicatgirl

> When my retic does this he is over 3 foot off the ground


Picssssss  :Snake:

----------


## LivingwithBalls

> Picssssss


Agreed!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## anicatgirl

Here is my girl. She has been periscoping at various heights for the last 10 min since I got home, just staring at me.

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## lizzy_troy

Yay!!!! I'm so glad this is a thing! I've had my first snake for almost a week now, and he's been cracking me up with his periscoping. I wasn't sure if this was normal behavior, until now. Looking for pics to share; I know I have some...

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## lizzy_troy

> Yay!!!! I'm so glad this is a thing! I've had my first snake for almost a week now, and he's been cracking me up with his periscoping. I wasn't sure if this was normal behavior, until now. Looking for pics to share; I know I have some...


Found them!


Well, hello!


Tired from periscoping...


Resting his head after holding it up, inspecting the useless gauge...


He does this all the time!

----------

anicatgirl (05-19-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## pbyeerts

Here's my precious Ginger!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

lizzy_troy (05-20-2015)

----------


## Donavonszoo

I know this is a stretch but..

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Alexiel03

> 


wow is that just a mojave or does it have something else in it too? if thats just a normal mojave its the best looking one i have ever seen  :Surprised:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (05-20-2015)

----------


## Jyson

First thing this one did once it pipped.

----------

anicatgirl (05-21-2015),C.Marie (06-01-2017),Foxton (05-20-2015),jasca (03-08-2016),lizzy_troy (05-20-2015),_se7en_ (05-20-2015)

----------


## pbyeerts

Wonderful pics 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## se7en

> wow is that just a mojave or does it have something else in it too? if thats just a normal mojave its the best looking one i have ever seen




she's a savannah yoda

----------


## frostysBP

my 10 foot coastal out for the first time this year

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## lizzy_troy

> First thing this one did once it pipped.


Oh my goodness, so precious!!

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## midgard

My BP does it all the time just don't have pic yet.

----------


## adizziedoll

> First thing this one did once it pipped.



This just made my freakin' day

----------

_Crowfingers_ (03-14-2016)

----------


## SCWood

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## anicatgirl

> First thing this one did once it pipped.


This!!! Is adorable. "Hello? What's this? Where am I? Who are you?"

----------


## Littlewanderer

Oh my gosh, that little guy peeking out at the world is the cutest thing I've seen all day  :Smile:

----------


## Reinz

> I know this is a stretch but..


This is the newest Superhero, Snakearm Girl !

----------


## Reinz

> First thing this one did once it pipped.


Naming this one is Too easy- Perry, or Peri.

----------


## Littlewanderer

Vishnu thinks she's the stealthiest snake in town lol

----------

_se7en_ (05-22-2015)

----------


## AllieKin

This one has always loved to periscope:





She's a bit bigger now, but those are her cute baby pictures.  :Razz:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),Citrus (05-23-2015)

----------


## lizzy_troy

I haven't caught it "on film" yet, but my new spinnerblast likes to periscope. But he usually winds up with his head doing a loop-d-loop if he stretches out too far. It looks like seals doing twists underwater... It's very amusing (though somewhat sad and pitiful).

----------


## Zincubus

Error...

----------


## Zincubus

My beaut Snow Boa .
Here's my beaut 7'+ Snow Boa . Very calm and docile ... and strong !

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),lizzy_troy (05-26-2015)

----------


## gameonpython

Love this one, he's a great little periscoper. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),PeterPieBaldPython (07-02-2015),_se7en_ (05-27-2015),Urban Witch (09-29-2015)

----------


## MontyAndMelissa

This is a video of my little periscoper. Hopefully it loads!

----------

_se7en_ (05-27-2015)

----------


## Greengirl

Night periscope.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Lizardlicks

Finally got a pic of one of the girls doing a periscope!  Too bad it's with my crappy phone camera :/

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (06-22-2015)

----------


## bcr229

Pictures were from this evening.  He was watching a wild rabbit.

----------

Aerithya (03-11-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),KitaCat (07-18-2015),_Marrissa_ (07-18-2015),_se7en_ (07-18-2015)

----------


## Marrissa

YES! I was hoping when I saw you posted it would be of the retic.  :Very Happy:  Gorgeous!

----------


## KitaCat

> Love this one, he's a great little periscoper. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love his face markings!

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## spazhime

My best periscoper  :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (07-22-2015)

----------


## bcr229

Chaos would like to thank all of his adoring fans and requests that in lieu of cards, chocolate, and flowers, please either send rabbits or make a donation to USARK.  Thank you.  :Wink:

----------

_Ashley96_ (03-12-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),Tsanford (09-25-2015)

----------


## Ax01

here's my baby gurl Elphaba after a nighttime feeding when i first got her. she was still around 120grams in the pix.



 :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_cristacake_ (03-15-2016),_se7en_ (09-21-2015)

----------


## somdballs

here's Lilly, our Super Pastel she is always in this pose. she is only 55g here, just got her 9/12/15 @51g

http://vid946.photobucket.com/albums...psxdurd0zb.mp4

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## Greengirl

That's some great height on that periscope. The highest I have ever seen!

----------

_ratchet_ (09-25-2015),somdballs (09-25-2015)

----------


## Greengirl

He is Bugo, watching GI Joe Rise of Cobra with me. He loves TV.[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_se7en_ (02-08-2016),somdballs (10-04-2015)

----------


## ratchet

I've posted this before... But it's my favourite. And it was the first time I saw my Juno periscope while I had her out. Probably wondering what the camera in her face was.  :Razz: 

I also love the Elphaba name!  :Very Happy:  (Ax01)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (02-08-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

My beaut Snow Boa .
Here's my beaut 7'+ Snow Boa . Very calm and docile ... and strong !

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_ratchet_ (09-26-2015)

----------


## Urban Witch

My little lady Numi watching either the TV or looking out the window!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (09-30-2015),somdballs (10-04-2015)

----------


## somdballs

Here's some more of Lilly Our Super Pastel

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (10-05-2015)

----------


## se7en



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_cristacake_ (03-11-2016)

----------


## gameonpython

Dexter checking out why I'm in his cage . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (02-08-2016)

----------


## oculus_ignigena

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017)

----------


## cristacake

>

----------

Aercadia (03-11-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),_Ashley96_ (03-13-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_Coluber42_ (03-12-2016),_Crowfingers_ (03-14-2016),_Fraido_ (03-13-2016),_se7en_ (03-11-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

I love these periscope pics!  My bally pythons never do this when I have a camera within reach. 

However I came across a Ribbon Snake in the wild who was *not* camera shy and seemed to want to look at me as much as I wanted to look at him.  He let me get really close to take this periscope pic.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_cristacake_ (03-15-2016),_Fraido_ (03-13-2016),_se7en_ (03-13-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Aercadia



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (03-13-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Ax01

*maximizing 8 inches of head space in a tub.

*

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_cristacake_ (03-15-2016),oculus_ignigena (03-23-2016),_se7en_ (03-15-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Ax01

Ruby, my Lesser Pied girl, under a black light.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (06-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> Ruby, my Lesser Pied girl, under a black light.


love the pic and the name =)

----------

_Ax01_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Nitewolfie

Wow! Everyone's is so pretty! I'm jealous lol. But my snakes are pretty too, but they don't periscope much or very high- maybe my lemon blast will when he's older?

Here's some pictures of two of mine from last night!-

----------


## Ax01

i think Glinda spotted a wabbit.   :Wink:

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),Craiga 01453 (05-31-2017),Reptimom (05-31-2017),ROSIEonFIRE (01-24-2018),_se7en_ (06-01-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-01-2017),_se7en_ (06-01-2017)

----------


## Billylesmanaa

Yogurt. My little baby. Hope this counts lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WarrThox

Layla periscoping gives between my fingers. Kids running around in front of me. I'm sure she was like "who's making all that racket?! Shut them kids up!" 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

My little Xena, possible 5 gene crystal. She loves to periscope! 




Sent from a distant planet in a faraway galaxy

----------

SaltLife422 (01-24-2018),_se7en_ (06-18-2017)

----------


## aes1004

Sent from my iPhone

----------

ROSIEonFIRE (01-24-2018),_se7en_ (01-28-2018)

----------


## Codil7

I see ball pythons doing this all the time. Some carpet pythons as well. But Ive yet to see boas or really any other breed of snake do it too often. Is there something to that or have I just not paid enough attention to the other breeds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

Lazy snoot periscoper!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_se7en_ (01-28-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Always looking for higher ground  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (01-25-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-05-2018),ROSIEonFIRE (01-24-2018),_se7en_ (01-28-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Does this count if the mouse is Tails still hanging out?

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

> Does this count if the mouse is Tails still hanging out?


no, that doesn't count as a periscope. your BP is stretching out to swallow, so it's eating and not peeping.

 :Razz:

----------


## Aerries

Daenerys being a cutie beep lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

ROSIEonFIRE (01-24-2018),_se7en_ (01-28-2018),_Starscream_ (02-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-24-2018)

----------


## Ax01

:Smile:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-05-2018),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_se7en_ (02-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-06-2018),_zina10_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

That is to cute  :Smile: 


Here is one of mine...

----------

_se7en_ (02-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Here is mine looking at the mirror
[IMG][/IMG]
                        ...I love it when she does that!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_se7en_ (04-05-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (02-06-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018),Timelugia (04-04-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Here is mine looking at the mirror
> [IMG][/IMG]
>                         ...I love it when she does that!


ok.

You win  :Smile:

----------

_RickyNY_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Joking, I wish I had a Naja Naja  :Bowdown:

----------

_zina10_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## spazhime



----------

_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_se7en_ (02-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## n1c0l3

Hes very young so I dont have many pics of him 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Ax01

delicup periscope

----------

_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Maybeka

The new baby Mia when we first got her

----------

_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_se7en_ (04-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Sgt7212

Chiquita 


Daenerys (formerly known as Lucy)


Cuddle Bug



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (04-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Does this count ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aes1004 (04-05-2018),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018),Sgt7212 (04-05-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (04-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (04-09-2018),_Kcl_ (04-09-2018),_se7en_ (04-05-2018),Sgt7212 (04-05-2018)

----------


## Valyndris

Crowley's always looking to go in the computer, nice and warm in there.

----------

_se7en_ (04-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78



----------

_se7en_ (04-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Valyndris

Crowley going for my hand while I'm taking pictures


finding the camera


watching TV with me


saying hi in the middle of the day

----------

_Godzilla78_ (04-11-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Potatoren

The rattlesnake is at a show and is not mine
The banana pinstripe is at a store

The rest are my own collection.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (04-14-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Always periscoping...

Sent from my Vivo X using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (04-19-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-16-2018)

----------

